# loader bucket



## Antonio R.Arango

Can someone help me to tanslate "loader bucket"? I think is some kind of construction equipment.


----------



## Minga

Loader Bucket does not have adequate guarding. Risk of rock rolling out on to cabin  

Estoy traduciendo un chart en el que se describen los controles de riesgos y ese es uno de ellos.

No tengo nada claro lo que es un Loader Bucket aunque supongo que es un balde para carga, pero no se su nombre técnico y quiero verificar si el sentido es que tenga la seguridad suficiente? 
Tampoco estoy segura si "rock rolling" es que se sacuda e impacte en la cabina?

Espero sus comentarios por favor
Gracias!!!!
Minga


----------



## psicutrinius

La pala cargadora no está adecuadamente protegida. Existe riesgo de que las rocas se deslicen hasta (sobre) la cabina


----------



## rholt

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pala_cargadora

Risk of rock rolling out *onto* cabin  
-> Riesgo de piedra cayendo de la pala sobre la cabina de mando...

(I thought I answered this, so if this is a duplicate, my apologies.)


----------



## Minga

perfecto OKKK!!!
ahora me aparece un término que me atrevo a preguntarte y sino lo posteo pero me tomo el atrevimiento d epreguntarte lo siguiente:
Loader access ladder too high operator could fall while entering loader cabin
existe una escalera de acceso a la pala cargadora? asi se llama?
GRACIAS mi amigo psicu!!!
Minga


----------



## Minga

gracias Rholt!!!! buenisimo y no se duplicó!


----------



## psicutrinius

Claro. Si de la pala te pueden caer ROCAS en la cabeza, la pala tiene que ser "king-size" hasta para un tejano. Es decir, que las "rocas" pueden ser más grandes que un hombre. Y si el "bucket" (que es una parte de la máquina) es de semejante tamaño ¿cuál crees que puede ser el de la máquina o "trasto" completo?. Claro que hay que subirse por una escalera...


----------



## Minga

jjjja es que mi amigo psicuuuu...yo soy translator NOT engineer!!! el sentido lo capto cuando me lo explicás pero captá que lo que quería saber era cómo se traduce Loader access Ladder.... 
yo entiendo que se necesite una escalera pero no se la traducción de ese término técnico a otro técnico en español, captás?


----------



## psicutrinius

Escalera de acceso a la pala cargadora (uf. "Loader access ladder"... hasta en verso sale...). Y es que no confías bastante en tí misma. ¿Pues no acabo de repetir exactamente tu versión?


----------



## Minga

jjjjjjjajajjajajajaa absolutamente SI ! yo solo te explicaba que tu explicación es perfecta y que a veces me pierdo porque busco las palabras más que los sentidos porque no soy ducha en estas lides ingenieriles... pero me confirmás mi duda nomás...  GRACIAS MI AMIGO!!!
Minga


----------

